
Try to list all Python dunders - yammesicka
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/44856728/is-there-a-lists-of-built-in-methods-like-func-and-how-they-work-in-python/44856756#44856756
======
PaulHoule
Almost all of these are on this page

[https://docs.python.org/3/library/stdtypes.html](https://docs.python.org/3/library/stdtypes.html)

